# Looking for Club/Lease - South of Macon



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 20, 2017)

My 13 yo son and I are looking for a good club/lease that's light on the drama and drinking and good on sportsmanship and a good club in general.  He will probably hunt maybe 2 or 3 times for the year.  QDM is good.  

If your looking for a good member that will work and be honest then I'm your man.

** Looking for South of Macon, GA.

PM or call Ken at 850-294-9598.


----------



## mmcw (Feb 21, 2017)

What area of the state do you prefer?


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 21, 2017)

mmcw said:


> What area of the state do you prefer?



Preferably from Talbot County and East.  Anywhere South of that.


----------



## neckshotBob (Feb 22, 2017)

Our hunt club sounds like it could work for you and your son. We have a notice on the GON forum and a GON classified ad - http://www.gon.com/classifieds/hunting-clubs/700-acre-club-in-twiggs-county-ga-has-a-club-opening
Link to our forum post - 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=890853
Link to our pictures - http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=7963


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 24, 2017)

ttt


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Mar 1, 2017)

ttt


----------



## popcorn501 (Mar 5, 2017)

Got an opening in my Dooly co lease. Pm for more info


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Mar 6, 2017)

Bentley Club has openings 460 acres and 3 fish ponds year round place to camp fish and family oriented. Feel free to pm me and we can discuss more. Wilkinson County southern zone


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Mar 16, 2017)

popcorn501 said:


> Got an opening in my Dooly co lease. Pm for more info



A little out of my budget.  Thanks Popcorn!


----------

